# ... is my puppy 100% Chihuahua? ^^;



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, I know this is probably a stupid and useless question...

I keep running into people who think Cherry isn't 100% Chihuahua. ^^; Most of them are just the usual SHE'S TOO BIG comments that are easily ignored, but recently someone on my blog said they thought she was a mix because there's "something terrier" about her?

Here's my Flickr page for Cherry:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624259906108/

The breeder told me she is a purebred Chihuahua - but I only have a pet passport for her and no official papers... to be honest, I don't really care if she's not 100% Chihuahua - I just want to be able to tell those people "YOU'RE RIGHT!" or "YOU'RE WRONG!" you know? Give them a definite answer? =/ I'm curious now! I will love her regardless of breed purity, but it'd be nice to know for sure what the Chihuahua experts on here think! (I'm not sure if it's possible to tell for sure, but your guess is as good as mine?)

I personally think she looks a lot like the LC puppies on the forum here... like Mr Darcy! xD! B-but, I could be wrong and now I'm starting to doubt myself. Are the people telling me she can't be a purebred Chihuahua just ignorant about how LC puppies look or is there maybe some truth to it? She's 11 weeks and weights 1,2 kg by the way!


----------



## Catkramer (Feb 16, 2009)

This happened to me. I got Ricky from a lady who told me that he was a pure bred chihuahua and honestly, I don't know what in the heck he is. There are days I think he is a chaweenie and other days I think he is full blooded. 

I have been told that you can actually get their DNA tested for about 60.00 dollars. Maybe one day when I have nothing better to do with my money I may do that just because I want to know what in the heck he is so when people ask me, I know. 

But, I have had people ask me if he is a Jack Russel, or if he is a chihuahua, or if he is a terrier mix, or if he is a doxie mix. I am chalking it up people just not being familiar with the breeds. I am not sure I would know what he was either if he wasn't mine.  He certainly acts like a pit bull in a little tiny body. 

I like how you said that you don't really care what your dog is, and that awesome. But I am wondering if you feel like I felt... If this isn't a full blooded dog I was lied to and I paid for a full blooded dog and that SUCKS. I wanted the option of knowing he was a mix breed and let ME make the decision if I still wanted him. Not sold to me under false pretenses. Ricky looked chihuahua when I picked him up and he was so small. But with in a week or two people started pointing out that he was much different than Lucy and even people here on the board were pointing out that he may not be full blooded. 

I hope you are able to find out one way or another. It has been driving me crazy. And I have gotten where I just tell people he is a chaweenie because he looks more like a chaweenie.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

It's amazing how many people do not recognize Tabitha and Jerry as Chihuahuas!
Some people just don't know long coats... Cherry is an adorable little pup. Whether
she is full Chi or not will probably never be known. She is your baby girl and you love
her. What else could matter?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I think alot of people dont realiese that you can get such variation in shape/coat/colour in Chi's. Cherry looks like a full chi to me. Ricky does have a Chiweenie vibe to him though! (lucky you if he is! my Chiweenie is the most perfect little girl ever).
Someone told me Heidi was a Min Pin the other day and I totally let it slide! Sure I know she is a full Chi but to be fair she does look abit like a Miniature Pinscher.LOL


----------



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

Catkramer said:


> This happened to me. I got Ricky from a lady who told me that he was a pure bred chihuahua and honestly, I don't know what in the heck he is. There are days I think he is a chaweenie and other days I think he is full blooded.
> 
> I have been told that you can actually get their DNA tested for about 60.00 dollars. Maybe one day when I have nothing better to do with my money I may do that just because I want to know what in the heck he is so when people ask me, I know.
> 
> ...


Oooh! I kind of see what you mean... b-but, I think Ricky looks awesome even if he may not be 100% Chihuahua! I think his colouring is so cute and he looks very unique! xD!

Maybe it's possible that Ricky and/or Cherry have a mixed grandparent or something further down their lines? ^^;

I do agree that the uncertainty is a bit annoying... I think Cherry looks like the most adorable dog in the world no matter what - but it'd be good to know for sure. If she has "some terrier" in her it may affect her temperament/energy levels and that's mainly the reason I would want to know IF she isn't purebred. 

I also did pay quite a lot for her, but that isn't much of an issue for me... When we visited the breeder, we were originally going to look at a different puppy that wasn't as expensive as Cherry - but once we got there we lost our hearts to Cherry instead of the sibling we came for. *laughs!* The breeder said she's more expensive because of her colour and that he would've sold her to someone who was interested in breeding her if we hadn't fallen in love with her, but that he preferred her to come home with us instead so he gave us a small discount. I have no idea if he was being honest, but it all seemed genuine to me. 

In my mind, we paid extra for Cherry because she "clicked" with us? It's hard to explain! xD! If we had chosen her less expensive sibling we would've missed out on her crazy loveable personality, haha.

I guess it all doesn't matter that much... Chiweenies are just as adorable, etc. B-but, we can't help but WONDER? ^^;; It made me feel bad that I had to ask here - but I just want to be able to tell them "YOU'RE WRONG!" or "YEAH, IT'S A MIX. SO WHAT." either way! *wry smile!*

Maybe a DNA test isn't a bad idea if we are unable to let it go!  I think it may be interesting just to know... maybe on her 5th birthday or something, haha. People who adopt a baby are also interested in the baby's background and heritage, right? LOL!



Jerry'sMom said:


> It's amazing how many people do not recognize Tabitha and Jerry as Chihuahuas!
> Some people just don't know long coats... Cherry is an adorable little pup. Whether
> she is full Chi or not will probably never be known. She is your baby girl and you love
> her. What else could matter?


That's true! It doesn't really matter... b-but there's this nagging feeling that I just want to be able to confidently tell those people they're wrong - or if they're right I can tell them "SO WHAT?" but only if actual Chihuahua-owners have agreed with them that there's something terrier about her, haha. If they're just being ignorant I don't want to encourage them.

I just can't help but be curious!  Of course Cherry will always be the cutest dog on the planet in my eyes - no matter what!



catz4m8z said:


> I think alot of people dont realiese that you can get such variation in shape/coat/colour in Chi's. Cherry looks like a full chi to me. Ricky does have a Chiweenie vibe to him though! (lucky you if he is! my Chiweenie is the most perfect little girl ever).
> Someone told me Heidi was a Min Pin the other day and I totally let it slide! Sure I know she is a full Chi but to be fair she does look abit like a Miniature Pinscher.LOL


Aaah! ^^; I guess there's A LOT of ignorant people out there who think they're experts on Chihuahuas because they've seen Beverly Hills Chihuahua? *grin!*

I may be biased, but I also kind of think Cherry is 100% Chihuahua. =/ There's just this annoying douuuuubt in the back of my mind because of that terrier comment! I thought this would be the best place to get an opinion, because people here actually own Chihuahuas themselves so I trust your opinion.


----------



## Catkramer (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree with everyone. I could have called the lady back and threw a hissy fit about it. I paid almost three times as much for Ricky as I did Lucy. There is a little chihuahua on here, I think it is Zoey. She is solid white and man, she is GORGEOUS. And I just thought, man, I would love to have a white one. So when I saw the pics of Ricky, he was almost solid white. And that is why I went for him. Once I got to him, I gasped because he wasn't even in a home. He was in a pay by the week hotel with three boys under the age of 5 or 6. Someone had stole their pit bull and they decided to get a chi for their kids. Oh, that wasn't a good idea (you think?), now lets sell him. @@ (that is me rolling my eyes.) I couldn't in good faith turn around and leave him there simply because something seemed off. So I paid the cash and walked out the door hoping I wouldn't regret it. 

Honestly, I don't. I love him very much. He is a jumper, he is hyper... we often say he has ADHD. He is also a chewer. There really isn't much about him that reminds me of Lucy. But he is cute, and he is loving, and he LOVES people. 

So I think, Little_Ribbon you should stick to what you know. You were told by the breeder Cherry was full blooded, and she is still such a young puppy that, chances are, she is. Puppies kind of tend to morph through different things as they grow. And if it is really bothering you down the line, then yeah, get the DNA test. If not, then just tell people "You know, I can see how you would think that, but..." 

Because I myself have mistaken some long haired chis for poms. They just looked like a pom. And there are a few breeds out there that look like pit bulls, and I have mistaken those myself.  

Cherry is ADORABLE. I would just wait and see.


----------



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

Catkramer said:


> I agree with everyone. I could have called the lady back and threw a hissy fit about it. I paid almost three times as much for Ricky as I did Lucy. There is a little chihuahua on here, I think it is Zoey. She is solid white and man, she is GORGEOUS. And I just thought, man, I would love to have a white one. So when I saw the pics of Ricky, he was almost solid white. And that is why I went for him. Once I got to him, I gasped because he wasn't even in a home. He was in a pay by the week hotel with three boys under the age of 5 or 6. Someone had stole their pit bull and they decided to get a chi for their kids. Oh, that wasn't a good idea, not lets sell him. @@ (that is me rolling my eyes.) I couldn't in good faith turn around and leave him there simply because something seemed off. So I paid the cash and walked out the door hoping I wouldn't regret it.
> 
> Honestly, I don't. I love him very much. He is a jumper, he is hyper... we often say he has ADHD. He is also a chewer. There really isn't much about him that reminds me of Lucy. But he is cute, and he is loving, and he LOVES people.
> 
> ...


Ooh, that sounds horrible! I am glad you were able to rescue Ricky from that fate... He's so lucky you were there at the right time and have given him a much better home. 

Maybe we both paid too much for our Chihuahuas - but I think it was worth every cent! And, I suppose, you never know! They could still both be purebreds for all we know, haha.

I think I will try and convince myself she's 100% Chihuahua until someone here on the forum with lots of experience tells me otherwise.  I shouldn't let what other people say get to me - especially if they haven't got any experience with Chi's themselves. The terrier comment just threw me off because it was on my personal blog and I wasn't expecting it. I can deal with the "SHE'S TOO BIG!" comments because those are so ridiculous, but this one was different somehow. I let it get to me. *shrugs!*

We'll see how she grows up!  If it does bother me when she's an adult I can consider doing the test - but I doubt it will? Maybe when she's bigger the "That's not a Chihuahua!" comments will stop, haha. I think LC puppies are like baby seals - they're so fluffy, it's hard to belief they will look so different when they're grown up.

I wish Cherry could play with Ricky and Lucy! xD! I think they would be able to bond and complain about those silly people making silly comments together... *grin!* (I sort of know how it feels, because I'm 100% Caucasian but I CONSTANTLY have people asking me if I am half Asian. I pretend to be flattered, b-but deep down it bugs me, so maybe that's why the comments about Cherry bother me more than they should! xD)


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

She is gorgeous and is definitely a purebred chi. She has a nice apple head and her features scream CHIHUAHUA!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Of course, this is just my opinion, but I think Cherry DOES look Chi. I see no terrier personally. She is a doll. 
Ricky does look a little chi-weenie to me too. Although I have seen pure chis that look like him.  Ya never know, even if you do have papers saying so, those papers could be for a different pup or something sketchy like that.
I have my chi girl papered, although I swear myself something in her is min-pin.  I love her probably the mostest though! lol.
Also, I've never heard of anyone actually going so far as to have the DNA tests done and what the results were like, but dogs are related to wolfs 99.8%. Chi to wolf, 99.8%. How in the WORLD are they going to find out what breed your dog REALLY is and if it's a mix, how can they identify every breed in there? IDK, seems like a waste of time and money to me. Your dog is what you say it is.  People like to talk about our dogs just to hear themselves speak I think...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chi's come in every shape and size. If someone is breeding without a clue as to the standard, then you could have a purebred Chi that weighs 15 pounds, for example. The standard is the blueprint for the breed. Whether or not people care about that dictates what their breedings look like. Many people think that a chi that has papers will look a certain way. However, papers don't ensure your dog will look like a chi. They prove that the parents were the same breed. However, they do NOT indicate or guarantee ANY quality at all. Papers are only as good as the breeders who bred the generations of dogs behind them. I hope that makes sense.

I think a lot of people equate papers with quality and it just isn't so. I have seen chi's with papers that look like mixes. And I have seen chi's without papers that definitely look like Chi's. 

If people aren't paying attention to the breed standard, who knows what they will come up with.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I think she DEFINITELY looks full Chihuahua. A lot of people don't recognize LC Chi's...especially when they're puppies because they're so fluffy. But she totally resembles a very pretty LC Chi pup.  Here is Mari when she was a tiny baby (6 1/2wks)....and I think she has a more standard look to her now. Back then she looked (and acted) like a little kitten. hehe


----------



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

MChis said:


> I think she DEFINITELY looks full Chihuahua. A lot of people don't recognize LC Chi's...especially when they're puppies because they're so fluffy. But she totally resembles a very pretty LC Chi pup.  Here is Mari when she was a tiny baby (6 1/2wks)....and I think she has a more standard look to her now. Back then she looked (and acted) like a little kitten. hehe


Ooh! Thank you for your reply! There is no doubt in my mind anymore! *laughs!* You have such beautiful babies - you're a bit of a role model to me! I am always admiring your signature, haha.  

That picture of Mari is so sweet it makes my teeth ache!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd say def a chihuahua. Shes got the right shape head. Her little ears will eventually stand i should think. Shes lovely btw!!

Ignore what other people think, as long as you love her for what she is thats all that matters! xxx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> It's amazing how many people do not recognize Tabitha and Jerry as Chihuahuas!
> Some people just don't know long coats...


I find this to be very true too. I'm often in the pet store or the vets and will see a LC Chi and hear people asking the person what breed of dog it is. Maybe the SC Chi is the image people most connect with Chihuahua's.

Regarding your puppy, while we of course love our dogs no matter if they are full chi or not, I can certainly understand wondering if you have been lied to and being upset about it. That said, to me she looks like a full chi, but I am no expert. Either way, she is just beautiful.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

She looks just like my LH chi when she was a puppy. People always ask me what breed she is, people do not even know that chihuahuas can be LC. She is such a cutie! I want another LC so bad lol.


----------



## Starlite13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Definately a full chi in my opinion, she looks exactly like my 12 weeks old LC puppy Truffles. Truffles is quite chunky looking but i think it because the fur is so thick and fluffy.


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I also get questions on what breed Cinder is. Usually when I tell them she's a chi they go, 'oooh, really? She's so cute!' They don't seem to question further. I did run into a chi owner who looked at me doubtfully though. HAHA! Ricky reminds me of her, too! Some people think she has jack russell terrier, but I think thats because of her coloring/markings. I personally don't see any JRT in her--she's much too small and her head shape is way too round. I saw her parents and they both appeared to be chi's, but again, who knows whats back in the ancestry. I think Cinder's sister, Sundae, looks more chi than she does! I think your LC chi looks like most of the others I've seen on the forum as pups!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

little_ribbon said:


> Ooh! Thank you for your reply! There is no doubt in my mind anymore! *laughs!* You have such beautiful babies - you're a bit of a role model to me! I am always admiring your signature, haha.
> 
> That picture of Mari is so sweet it makes my teeth ache!


Oh gosh, you're way too sweet! I think of myself as more a bad influence than anything. haha

How much does Cherry weigh anyway? She does look a bit on the big side (pics can be decieving though!) but that doesn't mean anything. LC's Chi pups always look bigger. I think Mari was 1 1/2lbs in the pic I posted but she (to me) looks much bigger! Even still...some Chi's can grow well above the standard (6lbs). Doesn't mean they are any less Chi.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I think people may be mistaken because of the colouring but she looks full Chi to me and has a beauty of an expression.

I got an email from some bloke who I don't know asking if Jake was a Minature Pincher purely I believe because Jake is black and tan. The only resemblence (spl) is the colour as his features etc are way off a Pincher lol

You love your little girl and that is all that matters.

Ignore ignorance lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Shes GORGEOUS! How could you doubt her breed? Shes clearly a chihuahua in my eyes that lovely head and gorgeous stance! If youre unhappy bring her to me  lol She reminds me of Bracken (AKA Dustin)


----------



## Catkramer (Feb 16, 2009)

I need to post a correction. I just happen to be at the vets this morning for Lucy and I took Ricky with me. And it was CRAZY! 

The vet tech said "HE is cute! What is he?" And I said "Good question! I was told he was full blooded chi but I don't think he is. I think he is part doxie." and she said "I was going to say Jack Russell." HAHA So I said "How much is a DNA test any way?" And she said "A couple of hundred dollars." 

So the 60.00 that I heard was off. But that was my experience today which I thought was hysterical since we were just talking about this.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I can see why you would want to find out. I hate being lied to and being uncertain. I have never been around Chi puppies or even a long haired Chi, but I think that your dog looks like a Chi puppy.

It does bug me when people ask what kind of dog Venus is, but I can understand why. There are so many differences in purebred Chi's and there are so many Chi mixes. I have no idea if our Chi is purebred or not because she was from the animal shelter, but she seems to have enough Chi features that I think she's a Chi. 

Her coloring is what really throws people off. I think most people think Chihuahuas only come in tan. 

I have been asked if she's a Fox Terrier. I suppose she could be mixed with a very small Toy Fox Terrier because she's only 4 lbs. 2 oz. on a good day. Fox Terriers are born with stubby tails, and Venus has a long tail that doesn't seem like it has any Fox Terrier in it. Her ears, her eyes, and her head seem very different from a Toy or regular Fox Terrier. Venus doesn't have a standard Chi head, but it really doesn't seem like a Fox Terrier's head. She has very thin hair from her neck to her stomach, and I haven't heard that Toy Fox Terriers have that trait. She does have a terrier stance so it's very possible she's mixed with something.


----------



## Catkramer (Feb 16, 2009)

qtchi said:


> I have been asked if she's a Fox Terrier. I suppose she could be mixed with a very small Toy Fox Terrier because she's only 4 lbs. 2 oz. on a good day. Fox Terriers are born with stubby tails, and Venus has a long tail that doesn't seem like it has any Fox Terrier in it. Her ears, her eyes, and her head seem very different from a Toy or regular Fox Terrier. Venus doesn't have a standard Chi head, but it really doesn't seem like a Fox Terrier's head. She has very thin hair from her neck to her stomach, and I haven't heard that Toy Fox Terriers have that trait. She does have a terrier stance so it's very possible she's mixed with something.


Omgosh! She is a DOLL! Look at her pose for the camera!! HEHEHE, I think she totally looks like a chi! I do think coloring throws people off a lot. And it could be that her parents were chis but some where down the line there was a mix. Who knows, but what a special dog you have there! Too cute!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Ignore what these people say! 
She looks full chi to me, she has a apple head, nice ears etc like a chi should.
Chis come in all shapes and sizes, it may just be that yours is on the bigger side of the scale.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

She just probably looks bigger than she actually under all the fluff! little cutie pie.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

She looks ful chi to me. Billy is full chi and came with papers, but his nose is too long and his ears are huge and pointed, so papers don't mean a whole lot. lol She is adorable.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Cherry looks like a full Chi to me.

Ricky looks like my Daisy's brother. Daisy (and her brother) are full Chihuahua for some reason her brother looks more Chiweenie though. He is definitely a full Chi though.

Regarding Daisy, I've been told that she's not a chihuahua but a TOY Chihuahua because she's so small (5 pounds), she's not a chi because she has hair, that she's definitely a papillon, and that she's some kind of Pom mix. I've seen the parents and she's registered.

Moral of the story: people are crazy!


----------



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

CindeRae said:


> I also get questions on what breed Cinder is. Usually when I tell them she's a chi they go, 'oooh, really? She's so cute!' They don't seem to question further. I did run into a chi owner who looked at me doubtfully though. HAHA! Ricky reminds me of her, too! Some people think she has jack russell terrier, but I think thats because of her coloring/markings. I personally don't see any JRT in her--she's much too small and her head shape is way too round. I saw her parents and they both appeared to be chi's, but again, who knows whats back in the ancestry. I think Cinder's sister, Sundae, looks more chi than she does! I think your LC chi looks like most of the others I've seen on the forum as pups!


Awww! Cinder is SO CUTE and I love her name!  It fits her so perfectly!

I do think the colouring and markings of Ricky and Cinder are a little like those of a JRT, but that's where the resembles ends in my opinion. They're bot adorable. 

The weird thing is that one of the people who asked me what breed she was said she has a SC Chihuahua at home! *facepalm!* I guess people just aren't familiar with the fluffy ones, haha. The comment about her not looking purebred was made by a friend, though.. that's why it was harder to shake off? She must have put some thought into it before saying that! B-but, now I can tell her she's wrong. MWUAHAHAHAHA. 



MChis said:


> Oh gosh, you're way too sweet! I think of myself as more a bad influence than anything. haha
> 
> How much does Cherry weigh anyway? She does look a bit on the big side (pics can be decieving though!) but that doesn't mean anything. LC's Chi pups always look bigger. I think Mari was 1 1/2lbs in the pic I posted but she (to me) looks much bigger! Even still...some Chi's can grow well above the standard (6lbs). Doesn't mean they are any less Chi.


LOL! Awww, I don't think you're a bad influence! ^^; You just have a lot of Chi-experience so I really appreciate any advice and thoughts you share with the forum! 

Aah, she was 1kg and 200 grams on Sunday. According to Google that's 2,6 pounds? Sounds like she's pretty huge! She was definitely the biggest of her litter... she's a giant compared to them. *laughs!* I don't mind if she's on the big side - any smaller and I'd be even more worried about her getting hurt. (I can't worry about her EVEN MORE! I am already close to a breakdown, haha. It doesn't help that from above she looks EXACTLY like our wooden floor - she's camouflaged perfectly! I am getting used to looking down whenever I walk around now... )



Deme said:


> I think people may be mistaken because of the colouring but she looks full Chi to me and has a beauty of an expression.
> 
> I got an email from some bloke who I don't know asking if Jake was a Minature Pincher purely I believe because Jake is black and tan. The only resemblence (spl) is the colour as his features etc are way off a Pincher lol
> 
> ...


Awww! Thank you!  I'll be sure to pass on all these lovely compliments to Cherry, hehe.

Ooh! I hadn't thought about people confusing Min Pins with black/tan Chihuahuas, but now that you've mentioned it... I'll have to educate myself more on the differences so I don't make the same mistake! *hides!* I have heard horror stories about a store nearby selling people super expensive "Chihuahuas" that then later turned out to be Min Pins... the same store is known for selling puppies with parvo. =/



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Shes GORGEOUS! How could you doubt her breed? Shes clearly a chihuahua in my eyes that lovely head and gorgeous stance! If youre unhappy bring her to me  lol She reminds me of Bracken (AKA Dustin)


D'aww! I'm sorry! I SHALL NEVER QUESTION IT AGAIN! ^^; 

I'd never give her up! *hides her from you!* Not even if she turned out to be a Chinese Crested!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha Damn you!!! Ill swap Speedy for her! Shes pure bred if you dont think Cherry is lol


----------



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

Catkramer said:


> I need to post a correction. I just happen to be at the vets this morning for Lucy and I took Ricky with me. And it was CRAZY!
> 
> The vet tech said "HE is cute! What is he?" And I said "Good question! I was told he was full blooded chi but I don't think he is. I think he is part doxie." and she said "I was going to say Jack Russell." HAHA So I said "How much is a DNA test any way?" And she said "A couple of hundred dollars."
> 
> So the 60.00 that I heard was off. But that was my experience today which I thought was hysterical since we were just talking about this.


Haha! D'awww! I suppose we'll never know what Ricky is.... Maybe that's part of his charm! He's so unique! *grin!* 

I think the opinion of the people on here is worth more than a DNA test to me! xD I am convinced Cherry is 100% Chihuahua now... 



LDMomma said:


> Cherry looks like a full Chi to me.
> 
> Ricky looks like my Daisy's brother. Daisy (and her brother) are full Chihuahua for some reason her brother looks more Chiweenie though. He is definitely a full Chi though.
> 
> ...


Ahh... ; Indeed! People ARE crazy if they're telling you she's a Pom or Papillon, haha. 

Daisy and Ricky are both lovely~!


----------



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Haha Damn you!!! Ill swap Speedy for her! Shes pure bred if you dont think Cherry is lol


Oh, don't let Speedy hear you say that! :O! *giggles!*


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Tucker looked different as a puppy too. Long coat chis are just SUCH fluff balls.


----------



## Catkramer (Feb 16, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> Ricky looks like my Daisy's brother. Daisy (and her brother) are full Chihuahua for some reason her brother looks more Chiweenie though. He is definitely a full Chi though.


You know! That is what throws me off. Every once in a while I will see a chi that has shorter stocky legs and just a little longer body. Neither one of my chis have ears that will stand straight up, so I can't base it on the ears. I have seen a few chis on here that have more of the longer nose like he has and his eyes don't bulge. So it is really hard to say just by looking at him if he is full blooded or not. It doesn't really matter to me. I love him dearly. But it does bug me because I don't know how to answer when people ask me. Still baffled at all of the Jack Russell comments.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

LOL I think ALL types and sizes of chihuahuas are beautiful!! 

I can't count how many times I have been asked if Ricky was a Pap because they are not use to seeing Longcoats


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww she is gorgeous and defo full chi, she reminds me of Bracken and Mr Darcy.
People sometimes don't even realise there is a such a thing as a LC chi, in films, TV etc its all SC and someone asked me the other day if all chis are tan coloured, people just dont know the breed at all.

You have a very cute CHIHUAHUA! x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is one cute pup! I think she looks a lot like a Chihuahua just fluffy (Like long haired) and that's adorable! lol


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> I can't count how many times I have been asked if Ricky was a Pap because they are not use to seeing Longcoats


Yeah, I had this happed the last time I took Reggie in, the desk clerk at the vet's and a customer both asked if he was a pap. Before they asked if he was a pom. *shakes head*


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

she looks it to me too. I think it's just cause her ears are down now that it makes her have a different look. She's a cutie pie.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Catkramer said:


> I need to post a correction. I just happen to be at the vets this morning for Lucy and I took Ricky with me. And it was CRAZY!
> 
> The vet tech said "HE is cute! What is he?" And I said "Good question! I was told he was full blooded chi but I don't think he is. I think he is part doxie." and she said "I was going to say Jack Russell." HAHA So I said "How much is a DNA test any way?" And she said "A couple of hundred dollars."
> 
> So the 60.00 that I heard was off. But that was my experience today which I thought was hysterical since we were just talking about this.


even if it was $60 i wouldnt waste your money  , the test are not 100% .
i know a few people who have had it done and the results were laughable lol.
a pure breed pedigree dog can come up as a cross .


----------



## poppyears (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow what cute dogs you all have.

I have a papillon and a chi. Both are from cruft winners but people never know what they are. People always assume that they are both chi's. Especially as Maizie my pap is smaller than my chi poppy.

I do not care as I know what they are.

Also it sounds as though some people have been rudeish, I would just ignore them and think to myself well if they have not got anything nice to say they need to learn to keep quiet. Sorry the mum came out in me then.

any way here is a pic of my babies!!
View attachment 4752


----------



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

poppyears said:


> Wow what cute dogs you all have.
> 
> I have a papillon and a chi. Both are from cruft winners but people never know what they are. People always assume that they are both chi's. Especially as Maizie my pap is smaller than my chi poppy.
> 
> ...


Your babies are beautiful and never apologize for the mum in you coming out! xD!


----------



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks like a adorable lil long haired chih to me!! I think just like any other breed they tend to have different features, some good some bad... Cinder and Sundae do not even look like sisters except for their longer snouts. Rae and I always have questioned it to our selfs, they for certain arn't standard!

We love them all the same... their personalities say ALL CHI! hahah!

Thanks for sharing such a cute pic, cant wait to watch her grow through pics!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Catkramer said:


> "How much is a DNA test any way?" And she said "A couple of hundred dollars."
> 
> So the 60.00 that I heard was off. But that was my experience today which I thought was hysterical since we were just talking about this.


the vet will charge a lot more ... i think wisdom panel do a what breed is your dog dna test for about $80 in the US and £60 here in the UK ...id love to do one on Twig but only if was about half the price lol and dont know how accurate it is


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

*Chloe* said:


> the vet will charge a lot more ... i think wisdom panel do a what breed is your dog dna test for about $80 in the US and £60 here in the UK ...id love to do one on Twig but only if was about half the price lol and dont know how accurate it is


This is a video of an owner of a papered pit bull doing the tests ,and at the end she gets the results ,it proves that pure breed dogs will come up as cross breeds.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a4CDvK868w


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

That says a lot about the reliability of those tests... Anyways, all breeds had to be made from others, originally. Maybe that's why these tests don't work (but I somehow doubt that there is border collie in american staffs...)

To the OP, do you have pictures of the parents ? That would help a lot.


----------



## Cricket'sMom (Jun 7, 2010)

When I first got Cricket I was amazed at how many people who saw him didn't know there was long coated Chi's. I even had one man ask me where I bought him. I got the feeling he was going to go look at one and maybe buy one.

Julie


----------

